# مشاريع بأذن الله .... من تصميمي بالمملكة العربية السعودية



## أنا معماري (17 يونيو 2009)

مكة المكرمة ...... عمارة الدكتور علي شير


----------



## المهندسه أم ليلى (17 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ...
التصميم حلو اوى يابشمهندس و نرجو المزيد من المشاريع والتفاصيل اذا تقدر ...عاوزين نستفيد من الخبرات القويه...و بالتوفيق شكرا لك


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (17 يونيو 2009)

انا الصور ما طلعو عندي ما قدرت شوفن حتى اعطي رأيي


----------



## معماريمن (17 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

تصميم رائع اخي الكريم ، واسمح لي بقليل من النقد ،

اظن ان الشبابيك الصغير لو كانت بشكل افقي ستكون اجمل بحيث تأخذ كامل الجزء الموجوده به ، و لكان افضل بحيث

انك قد وفيت

العنصر الأفقي بالمبنى وكسرت الأيحاء الراسي القوي الذي بدى اقوي من الدروه التي بالأعلى ...

بشكل عام وفقك الله التصميم جميل .

يعطيك العافية

تحياتي العاطره

اخوكم:معماريمن


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يونيو 2009)

> *انا الصور ما طلعو عندي ما قدرت شوفن حتى اعطي رأيي*​


الأخت المهندسة دنيا قديما
دة لينك حتلاقي فيه كل صور المشروع

http://s67.photobucket.com/albums/h309/mostafa104/

شكرا لكل المشاركات و بأذن الله سأرد قريبا

المشاريع المعروضة صممتها من 10 سنوات لما كنت أعمل بمكه , جدة , جيزان بالمملكة


----------



## كوردستان (19 يونيو 2009)

تصميم رائع اخي الكريم


----------



## moh1hasanein (19 يونيو 2009)

اريد مبنى ادارى لمصنع


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يونيو 2009)

الأخت أم ليلي



> *السلام عليكم ...*
> *التصميم حلو اوى يابشمهندس و نرجو المزيد من المشاريع والتفاصيل اذا تقدر ...عاوزين نستفيد من الخبرات القويه...و بالتوفيق شكرا لك*​


 

فكرة المشروع :
عمارة سكنية أو فيلا متعددة الطوابق لأسرة واحدة أي أب و أم و أولاد و أحفاد
وبقصد أو بأخر شاركت عناصر المشروع أعمدة و كتل لتشكل هي الأخري عائلة 
رغم أختلاف الشكل و الحجم والطول والرأيا (مختلفة التوجية) ولكنها عائلة واحدة 
متكاتفة مجتمعة متألفة وتحت سقف واحد
أتمني تكون الفكرة وصلت 










*



السلام عليكم

تصميم رائع اخي الكريم ، واسمح لي بقليل من النقد ،

اظن ان الشبابيك الصغير لو كانت بشكل افقي ستكون اجمل بحيث تأخذ كامل الجزء الموجوده به ، و لكان افضل بحيث

انك قد وفيت

العنصر الأفقي بالمبنى وكسرت الأيحاء الراسي القوي الذي بدى اقوي من الدروه التي بالأعلى ...

بشكل عام وفقك الله التصميم جميل .

يعطيك العافية

تحياتي العاطره

اخوكم:معماريمن

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

شكرا لردك ... جزاك الله خير

بالنسبة للشبابيك أتفق معك في أنها أذا تمت بشكل أفقي ستكون أفضل
ولكن لا أتذكر هل صممتها كده لرغبة المالك 
أو لسبب أخر
*​


----------



## my pen (21 يونيو 2009)

كلمة مبدع قليلة بحقك


----------



## حسام عبدالله (21 يونيو 2009)

شغل جميل 
هل المشروع منفذ واذا كان كذلك ارجو ارفاق الصور الحقيقية
مع خالص تقديري واحترامي


----------



## umnoor (22 يونيو 2009)

تصميم جميل والوانه متناسقة


----------



## ماسة فلسطين (22 يونيو 2009)

المشروع جميل جدا اخي
وفقك الله
بالنسبة للشبابيك اراها هكذا افضل من ان تكون افقية
فهذه التصميمات تعود لمدارس مختلفة وكل مدرسة لها ايجاباتها وسلبياتها
فمثلا مبني التلفونات في نيويورك تمتعت واجهته بالشبابيك الراسية ولم يفقده ذالك شئ من المرونة
بل كان وما زال المبني مميزا في المدينة 
شكرا لك


----------



## bobsaragos (23 يونيو 2009)

désolé mais trop simple


----------



## أنا معماري (23 يونيو 2009)

ماسة فلسطين


> فمثلا مبني التلفونات في نيويورك تمتعت واجهته بالشبابيك الراسية


 
شكرا لردك , ممكن تعرضي مبني التلفونات



,bobsaragos



> *désolé mais trop simple*​


 
الترجمة : أسف للغاية لكنه بسيط​ 
شكرا فالبساطة كانت من أهدف فكرة التصميم​


----------



## الصافى الخير (24 يونيو 2009)

تصميم رائع واضافة حقيقية وفقك الله :75:


----------



## ياسر لاشين (24 يونيو 2009)

ما شاء الله عمل رااااائع


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لردكم الطيب
الصافى الخير , ياسر لاشين
حسام عبدالله



> شغل جميل
> هل المشروع منفذ واذا كان كذلك ارجو ارفاق الصور الحقيقية
> مع خالص تقديري واحترامي


 
ياريت لو حد من الأخوة من مكة يقدر يصور المشروع , أخر عهدي به كان بالأساسات من 10 سنوات


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (27 أغسطس 2009)

تصميم رائع
وفقك الله وإلى الأمام دوماً


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لردكم الطيب
م/محمد يحيى حطروم


----------



## سليمان_20 (27 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ودائما للامام تصميم جميل


----------



## معماريه نشطه (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشاريع جميله جدا 
بارك الله فيكوزادك من علمه
ممكن اتفرج على مشاريع كاملة بلانات ووجهات


----------



## الربان الكويتي (29 أغسطس 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه 
تصاميم اكثر من رائعه
وفقك الله 
والى الامام


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لردكم الطيب

الربان الكويتي ,معماريه نشطه ,سليمان_20


----------



## أنا معماري (8 نوفمبر 2010)

.......للرفع للمشاهدة و التعليق......


----------



## جبل الليل (8 نوفمبر 2010)

بعد التحية والاحترام

أنت رائع ياجاري العزيز0عوافي 





 جبل الليل


----------



## أنا معماري (8 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير أخي جبل الليل


----------



## malakmama (9 نوفمبر 2010)

تصميم رائع اخي


----------



## أنا معماري (13 ديسمبر 2010)

malakmama قال:


> تصميم رائع اخي


 
مشكور وسعيد malakmama لمشاركتك


----------



## أنا معماري (13 أبريل 2011)

....للرفع......


----------



## بنار اسيا (17 أبريل 2011)

ماشاء الله جميله اعجبتني بارككم الله
موفقين بحول الله دوما..


----------



## archidouce (18 أبريل 2011)

merci pour cette idée
c'est un bon exemple pour l'habitat collectif


----------



## arc.sohep (18 أبريل 2011)

تصميم رائع 
لكن فى ايت حى العمارة دى ؟
انا من شارع العتيبيه


----------



## arch_hamada (19 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وزادك بسطة فى العلم


----------



## علي الغريباوي (19 أبريل 2011)

جميل جدا


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2011)

بنار اسيا قال:


> ماشاء الله جميله اعجبتني بارككم الله
> موفقين بحول الله دوما..


 

مشكورة أختنا علي الكلامات الطيبة


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2011)

archidouce قال:


> merci pour cette idée
> c'est un bon exemple pour l'habitat collectif


 
merci


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2011)

arc.sohep قال:


> تصميم رائع
> لكن فى ايت حى العمارة دى ؟
> انا من شارع العتيبيه


 
مشكور أخي علي الرد المشجع....
أنا متهيالي المنطقة كانت العزيزية ....
هي عمارة الدكتور علي شير وله مستشفي مشهور في مكة


كنت أتمني تصويرها بعد التنفيذ.....




علي الغريباوي قال:


> جميل جدا


 
مشكور أخي علي



arch_hamada قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وزادك بسطة فى العلم


 
مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## gabriano000 (20 أبريل 2011)

اتمني ان اكون مثلك عندما اتخرج


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أبريل 2011)

gabriano000 قال:


> اتمني ان اكون مثلك عندما اتخرج


 
كلمة أعتز بيها .....ربنا ييسر بالنجاح​ 
عندما كنت في الكلية ... كنت أحب العمارة نوعا ما ولكن دفعتنا كانت قوية 
فصعب علي التميز
فأختارت النجاح و المرور
ولكن عندما تخرجت وجدت مهندسين و أصحاب مكاتب 
وقفوا بجانبي وعلموني و أعطوني الفرصة للعمل
في تصميم مشاريع حقيقية وبالتالي الحافذ كان أكبر
وتدرج بي الأمر في مشاريع مختلفة
ومسابقات
حتي الحمد لله وصلت مستوي لا بأس به​ 
كمان في الكلية أو الشارع أو المجلات المعمارية
أي مشروع يعجب أي معماري
من غير مايشعر المعماري ...فيختزن ما أعجبك في الذاكرة
وعندما تبدء في التصميم ...تتألف الأفكار السابقة​ 

التواضع لمن تعمل و تتعلم منه .... يفرق لأكتساب الكثير​


----------



## مهندس - محترف (21 أبريل 2011)

تصميم ممتاز 

لكن أظن ان العواميد كثيرة !

بس ممتاز


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أبريل 2011)

مهندس - محترف قال:


> تصميم ممتاز
> 
> لكن أظن ان العواميد كثيرة !
> 
> بس ممتاز


 
مشكور علي تشجيعك الطيب....
فعلا الأعمدة كثيرة و أنا قصدت ده....التباين بين الأعمدة في الطول بيزدها جمالا....والتباين بين الكتل بيزدها جمالا.....
لو حولت تغيير او تشييل واحد من الأعمدة ....التكوين المعماري حيختل....
تحياتي و شكري


----------



## arch_hamada (24 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2011)

أنا و أياكم أخي الكريم خير الجزاء


----------

